# Questions about Gulf Kayaking



## amdoch (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey guys,
I am going to try my first kayak adventure in the gulf tomorrow and I was wondering if somebody could help me out with a few questions that I have 

I am debating on what bait to try and I think that I've settled on frozen mullet on a steel leader. Should I just let it float out there with no weight until I catch something? Mainly I am unsure how to present my bait when I am out on the open water.

Also how are you guys handling your fish once you catch a bigger one? I am thinking about bringing out a billy club to take care of anything big before pulling it into the kayak.

Any input would be appreciated


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

I would catch some live bait and troll it with a steel leader. I watched a couple of kayakers kill kings last year right in front of the pier doing this(we got a few that day too). The billy club should be fine. Most used a gaff to get the fish in the yak


----------



## prelude13 (Sep 15, 2013)

I take several frozen cigar minnows and start by trolling them w/ a duster rig on a steel leader and no weights. The last several times out the pink and white dusters have led to multiple hook ups for me. 

If you run across live bait then take the time to catch some on a sabiki rig, but the bait has been hit or miss the last several times I've been out. 

Also make sure you wear your PFD and tell someone where you will be putting in at and what time they can expect you back. I always give my wife an exit time so if I don't touch base with her by then she knows to contact someone for help. You can never be too safe, especially out in the gulf. 

Have fun on your trip and let us know how you do!


----------



## amdoch (Feb 5, 2014)

I am somewhat hesitant on using live bait during my first time, because I just want to get a feel for it and learn how to maneuver right on the ocean lol. 

Luckily a friend of mine is a life guard so I will be fishing in front of him so he can spot me if something goes wrong haha. I will definitely luck into the duster rigs


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Best advice... Buddy up with someone who has experience fishing BtB in the Gulf.

Do you have experience with inshore/bay or lakes/rivers?
Do you have experience righting your yak & re-entry after capsizing?
Do you have a good whistle?

Randomly soaking cut bait is going to be very hit & miss with out a fishfinder to locate fish/structure. Trolling live, dead or lures can be very productive.


----------



## amdoch (Feb 5, 2014)

I am very experienced with fresh water fishing and I did get all my safety gear before attempting this (whistle, mirror, air horn, pfd). I am pretty decent getting back into the kayak but practice makes perfect 

So it sounds like I am just going to have better luck tossing out a frozen cigar minnow and start paddling? Perfectly fine with me on a nice day.. even better if it helps me hook a big king or something !


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

if you have a fish finder/gps look up the public numbers and drop down like 3 oz weight to leader to hook with a frozen cigar minnow if you dont want to mess with live bait. If not best bet is to troll around the outside bar. duster with a cig on it should get you bit.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

amdoch said:


> I am very experienced with fresh water fishing and I did get all my safety gear before attempting this (whistle, mirror, air horn, pfd). I am pretty decent getting back into the kayak but practice makes perfect
> 
> So it sounds like I am just going to have better luck tossing out a frozen cigar minnow and start paddling? Perfectly fine with me on a nice day.. even better if it helps me hook a big king or something !


If you dont wanna deal with sabiki's for live bait, throw a small gotcha plug or gold spoon and catch some hardtails in the first gut. Throw em on a duster rig or freeline with heavier flouro and hold on. Sometimes frozen cigs work just as well though.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Troll frozen minnows and remora will love you/follow you for the rest of the day...it happens, but not always....you'll see...lol they are PITA

I'd troll a 3d minnow...or some sort of lure till you find some interesting bottom. Have your bottom rig rod baited and ready to drop the second your FF marks fish. 

bring enough bait, but you'll catch bonita on the troll fersure which u can use to bottom fish with. Good luck out there. 

be safe bring a VHF.


----------



## amdoch (Feb 5, 2014)

I appreciate all advice from you guys. I went out today for 2 hours and didn't get a single bite but that is ok . It was a calm gorgeous day out there but I think the june grass may have killed my frozen cigar minnow chances. There were a ton of bait sized dead fish just floating around so I figured there would be low to no interested in my cigar minnow. 

I trolled most of the time.. definitely got me thinking that I will have better luck throwing out a lure and troll or switch over to live bait. I do not have a fish finder installed so trolling and covering water may be more effective for me. I am curious though.. when you guys troll on a kayak what speed should I be paddling at? Something more relaxed or should I be trying to keep up a decent speed?


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Where are you located?


----------



## amdoch (Feb 5, 2014)

Fort Walton. I launched the kayak on the island though


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

OK great my buddy and I fish the FWB pier area almost every weekend . We are always happy to help a fellow kayak angler out!!! We can show you all the methods being mentioned here on the forum! Pm me if your interested!


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

We just made plans to hit the gulf early Sunday morning. We like to slide into the water at sun up which is between 5-6 am. All are welcome to join.


----------



## amdoch (Feb 5, 2014)

Aw man wish I could make it but I already have alternate plans. If you're out there every weekend I am sure that we will be running into each other.  I will be in my lime green big game ocean kayak


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm going to have to hook up with some gulf regulars....never been out in the gulf, but was thinking today was a missed chance. Oh well, once I convince the wife to get out there, we'll have to try to get with a group.


----------

